# Avalanche control running out of ammo



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

While I'm sure they'll find something else in time, it's an interesting read.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/20/us/20alta.html?hp


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I don't see it as being a big deal at all. There is the avalauncher which uses air compression to launch charges into the snow. Copper uses one for Tucker Mtn. It's different and I'm sure it has it's positives and negatives, but it works. Lot's of other ways to get around it too. 

And gee, I would feel really bad for Alta if they weren't able to effectively control all their slopes and had to keep some areas closed. What a drag that would be for all those *skiers*...


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ahh.. I wasn't aware that Alta was a snob knob. Seems just downright stupid from a business standpoint to purposely ban half your potential customer base. Kind of like banning fat people from Krispy Kream. I mean, sure they attract more gapers and old farts on sticks, but they have to lose more in the way of ALL the snowboarders and the skiers with snowboarding buddies. A lift ticket sale is a lift ticket sale... period.

I'm not worried either, if there's one thing America is good at, it's figuring out new and creative ways to blow stuff up - and in this context it actually SOLVES a problem.

I dunno, maybe I'd be surprised just how many skiers a board ban would attract. Just kind of hard to imagine how it would be a net gain for them. :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Alta gets enough business fromt he Alta/Bird tickets to keep the snowboard ban in place. I harp on this over and over. They were ready to allow snowboarding and at the 11th hour they worked out a deal for a shared lift ticket with snowboard. Since they are next door to each other and you can literally ski from one to the other. Well at least with the addition of a new lift or two. Anyway, enough skiers buy this ticket on an annual basis that Alta sees no need to allow snowboarding, and gleefully so. The only way to put a hurt on them is to put a hurt on Snowbird. If snowboarders quit going to the 'bird in big enough numbers, it would hurt them. The same way skiers only was hurting Alta. They would start asking why, and if it was known because of the shared ticket, I know Snowbird would drop that arrangement in a hurry. Then Alta would be back to where they were before. Allow snowboarding and survive or keep it skiing only and die off. I wonder which way they would go.

Needless to say when I make a trip to Utah, I don't spend money at Snowbird.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Still a place that bans snowboarding? Man that's stupid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

how many places are left that still ban snowboarding?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Only 3 or 4. Another one converted the middle of last year. Most of them are that way because the investors demand it.

Read more here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...ews/4759-taos-new-mexico-open-last-today.html


----------



## 1stTrack (Dec 7, 2008)

Regardless of how you feel about the old timers, it sure looks like fun lobbing those big rounds across the valley, bombing the adjacent slopes, and unleashing some pent-up slides! I'd love to give it a try.

I like the idea of getting our avi control rounds from the Iranians. We'll buy all our avi control ammo from you, and you give up on the nukes, please ...:laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mmmmm... fallout.


----------

